# Best TOC Bike?



## twain (May 18, 2004)

The pros are riding some very sweet bikes right now. Among the notable ones:
Highroad: Scott Addict
Astana: Madone 6.9
Garmin: Felt F1 SL
Cervelo: S3
Quickstep/Saxo Bank: Specialized Tarmac SL2
Fly V Australia: Parlee Z4

Which ride would you want for your own? 

I have to say the Addict use to be my fave...then I got a Cervelo R3. So my instinct would be the S3...or maybe the Parlee. And, finally, Specialized is making great looking bikes again. The SL2 looks positively awesome--it' probably too stiff for most of us though.

Never been a Trek fan but technolgically speaking very impressive.

Thoughts?


----------



## sbglax13 (Apr 21, 2008)

i love the Parlee. it just looks "race" to me. the highroad wheels are really sweet and i love the paint scheme on the garmin bikes. idk its a tough call.


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

I haven't been a big Giant fan before this year, but my vote is Rabobank's Giant TCR Advanced SL. The Giant booth at the stage 4 finish in Clovis had one with the team paint scheme. Drool. 

The new Cannondale prototype that Basso / Liquigas is riding is also very sweet.


----------



## nrs-air (Jan 23, 2007)

I roll on an Addict at the moment so I'm partial to that one, but my favorite bike ever was a Felt F1 that I had for a season two years ago. Plus the Garmin paint job is sweet...


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm sure some of those guys would be doing fine on a Schwinn Pixie, but the Parlee does look nice.


----------



## doctor855 (Dec 27, 2008)

parlee or cervelo, and leipheimers TT bike


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

I can't believe you guys are omitting Rock Racing... 








 
Available for _factory direct_ sale for $2700. 

Personally, I'm a fan of the C'dale Super Six protos.


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

where is the bmc love


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Lances is clearly the most unique, love it or hate it. I think the black and gold is pretty sweet. I ride a FELT, garmin paint scheme is great. Giant- isnt all white kind of boring?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i do like the RR bike. i wish it were back in green and black, though.

i really like the liquigas cannondales.

we need more green bikes.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Rock Racing has certainly been in the breaks and looking pretty comfortable on the Kestrels.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I have an SL2 from last year (Raw module) and its great (crazy stiff, which I love). But the Rabo Giant is really nice. Even though the white bike thing is getting a bit overdone, Giant's looks particularly nice. Combined with the striking Rabo kit, they certainly look the part.

:thumbsup:


----------



## bikef00l (Dec 30, 2004)

The Scott Addict may not be all that great. Cav is supposedly rolling on a repainted Dolan. The team will be on the Giant TT rigs from last year today.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

The Tarmac's in person look *****in' (LBS has one). I'd ride it (if I could afford it!!).


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Regarding BMC-yes, always very cool. But have is changed much in the past few years?
And the Kestrel-same thing-what is new about it? Granted Kestrel was an early innovator but I don't think the frame has changed much in the past 2+ years.

I call BS on Cavendish riding a repainted Dolan. It certainly looks like an Addict.


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

As far as High Road's TT Bikes, what a disaster for Scott. IMO, the Plasma (gen 1 and 2) is more of a quantum leap in design/performance than the Addict. What a shame they can't showcase the new TT bike. Wonder if it is lingering contracts with Giant or that Scott couldn't build/ship enough in time.


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

twain said:


> As far as High Road's TT Bikes, what a disaster for Scott. IMO, the Plasma (gen 1 and 2) is more of a quantum leap in design/performance than the Addict. What a shame they can't showcase the new TT bike. Wonder if it is lingering contracts with Giant or that Scott couldn't build/ship enough in time.


According to velosnooze, its a timing issue with Scott's only current offering a Tri frame, they are reworking it for TT. Not a big enough market for them in the past they said. They are working on it and understand Columbia riding the Giant TTs until they have the TT frame ready


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

bigmig19 said:


> Giant- isnt all white kind of boring?


I couldn't agree more... the white just doesn't do it for me. That color eliminated two of my initial choices. I ended up with a Giant TCR Advanced SL 0-in my fav colors, Carbon/Red with white lettering. 

I wish VS would ditch the Indian comic wanna be chick and do a close up on each teams bikes and technology. Dumbing down the programming probably isn't bringing on board new viewers anyway, is it. 

I would LOVE some daily up close bike porn, wouldn't you!(?)


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I'll take my 2010 Liquigas Cannondale SuperSix in size 54 thank you!


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> I'll take my 2010 Liquigas Cannondale SuperSix in size 54 thank you!


no doubt Liquigas's Cannondales are SuperSICK I'd take one over all those other rides


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

My favoirte by far has to be the liquigas bike. Cannondale did a great job. My second favorite is the giant rabobank bike. Not many people like white but that bike looks awsome!!!!


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

bikef00l said:


> The Scott Addict may not be all that great. Cav is supposedly rolling on a repainted Dolan. The team will be on the Giant TT rigs from last year today.


Terry Dolan has said that several of his bikes are being ridden and the Television commentators confirmed that Hincapie was on a Giant TT Bike.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

I'd have to say for looks - Saxo Bank's Specialized Tarmac SL2. But I'm a Cannondale man myself so I'd go for Liquigas' SuperSIX :thumbsup:


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Off topic but..*



EDr said:


> Don't know if they're really any different from their T-mobile predecessors but apparently, according to Rabobank riders, they do make a difference compared to last year's Colnago. They are positive about the change: much stiffer/tighter. Perhaps that opinion will be adjusted after Paris-Roubaix ...


 For what it's worth, Colnago has a new frame that is supposed to improve over last season's race bikes..The CX-1, which comes from the Orient without the traditional baggage of trying to look like a steel bike..you know, the "tubes and lugs"

look. I've never raced an older Colnago but I'm on a CX-1 now. A couple of my teamates, including a 3 time national jersey winner did switch from Colnago EP/ECs, and they say the new model is quite an improvment..For what it's worth...
Don Hanson


----------



## ejh (Oct 31, 2007)

in no order, 1 spe sl2, 2 serotts's both ti. like them all.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I will take any one of those bikes in the ToC peloton, no complaints! :crazy:


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

The Cervelo's are my favorites.. I'm planning on buying myself one next year.. certainly not as trick... but I'm still getting one.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Dan Gerous said:


> I'll take my 2010 Liquigas Cannondale SuperSix in size 54 thank you!


I too will take the SuperSix...mine in a 58cm please Dan.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

BY far the best bike of the ToC was at the prologue...


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

desmo13 said:


> BY far the best bike of the ToC was at the prologue...


I like the aerobars


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

I took some snapshots the other day:

http://3jar.com/rich/bikes/2009toc_teambikes/

Most of them were really boring. My favorite was the BMC. They also have the best overall style in the race - kits, cars, etc. (though the rock racing cadillacs are pretty funny as support vehicles).


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

cbuchanan said:


> I too will take the SuperSix...mine in a 58cm please Dan.


52 or 54-- but I am very happy with my System six. Stiff at the crank but still comfortable. Go Liquigas--Dale!


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I haven't seen either Caisse d'Epargne and Cofidis and their bikes. Is it because they aren't doing the Pro Tour this year? And I thought that Rock Racing was going to be on Fuji, according to this thread..
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=149577&highlight=Cofidis


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

maximum7 said:


> I haven't seen either Caisse d'Epargne and Cofidis and their bikes. Is it because they aren't doing the Pro Tour this year? And I thought that Rock Racing was going to be on Fuji, according to this thread..
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=149577&highlight=Cofidis


Technically speaking, doesn't Fuji own Kestrel? So in a way, they are. 

Rock Racing does seem to be doing just fine on their Kestrels.....

BTW, 2010 Super 6 for me, too. Damn, those things are GREAT lookin'.:thumbsup:


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Caisse d'Epargne aren't at the TOC, but as one of the strongest teams (5 riders in the top 40) they'll continue doing well on their beautiful Pinarellos. Confidis are on Look frames and are still a Pro Tour team.


----------



## brentthetank (Mar 13, 2008)

The Jelly Belly GT was a pretty cool bike out there.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

*What about Bissel's*


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Yes, those are sweet! Great pic.
- Interesting that they are using SRAM Rival. Supposedly Red doesn't come in 177.5 crank size.
- Funky looking handlebars. Wonder what kind


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

SicBith said:


> no doubt Liquigas's Cannondales are SuperSICK I'd take one over all those other rides


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

ok, that's the best.
nice bike, too


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

maximum7 said:


> I haven't seen either Caisse d'Epargne and Cofidis and their bikes. Is it because they aren't doing the Pro Tour this year? And I thought that Rock Racing was going to be on Fuji, according to this thread..
> https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=149577&highlight=Cofidis


Here's a Caisse d'Epargne Pinarello for you from the Tour Down Under...


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

...and a Cofidis Look.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

It's gotta be Lance's bike, road or TT. But, if that Liquigas ride comes with the babe wearing the bebe, then screw trek, this time.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

All better bikes than mine.. So they're all great!


----------



## monocognizant (Sep 12, 2008)

I would take any one of them and be happy. I do love the look of the Cervelo and the Pinnarello though.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Nice pictures of the Rabo Giant here:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2009/probikes/?id=robert_gesink_rabobank_giant_tcr09

Really strikes a cord with me for some reason. . .


----------



## sbglax13 (Apr 21, 2008)

grrrah said:


>


Maybe it's jsut me, but i think the Easton wheels look much betther than the Boras. On the Pinarello, that is.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

What sort of silliness is this?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

thechriswebb said:


> What sort of silliness is this?


 I have been waiting over 2-1/2 years for that question to be aked...


JR


----------

